# واثقة فيك يارب والزهايمر ( حوار جامد )



## YOYO JESUS (13 أغسطس 2013)

صباح/مساء الفل 

جبتلكم  حاجة كده هدية يارب تعجبكم بس الحقيقة انها مش هدية الحقيقة هو حوار و انا  قولت لازم احطهلكم عشان تعرفوا المعاناه اللى بنعانيها مع بتول

اسيبكم مع الحوار و ربنا يعينكم ههههههههههههه
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







واثقة فيك يارب: بخ
لارا: توتا حبيبتى
لارا: ثوااااااااااانى بنزل حاجة
واثقة: براحتك
لارا: اوك
لارا: انا جيت
واثقة: مين
لارا: هههههههههههههههههههههه
لارا: يا بنتى ارحمنى ابوس ايدك
لارا:  اقرعيت يبسببك
واثقة: مالك عايز ايه
لارا: يلا بقى عقاب ازرعلى شعر
لارا: ههههههههههههههههههه
واثقة: لا حول الله يارب
واثقة: انت عايز مين طيب
لارا: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  و كمان انت
لارا: مش انتى
لارا: يالهووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
لارا: ماشـــــــى 
لارا: انا المذيعة اميرة الحبشى
لارا: من قناة ارحمنى يارب
لارا: =))
واثقة: هنستظرف؟
واثقة: بعد اذنك انا مش فاضية
لارا: اه
واثقة: من فضلك اتصل فى وقت لاحق
لارا: يا عينى عليك يا زوج المستقبل
لارا: كمان اتصل
لارا: خدنى ياااااااااااااارب
واثقة: لا خليه خليه
لارا: هو حد قبل كده شافك فى الحالة الميأوس منها ده غيرى
لارا: ربنا يرحمنا
لارا: عارفة
لارا: انا لو اعرف كده
لارا: من الاول
لارا: ~x(
لارا: انا اللى دبست نفسى
واثقة: ايوة يعنى ايه المطلوب
لارا: اه
واثقة: اسمك الاول
واثقة: ايه نسيت اسمك
لارا: لالالا نسيتى ازاى
لارا: انا
لارا: فتحى
واثقة: فتحي انت بتكلمنى من طره
لارا: هههههههههههههههههه لا
لارا: من افغانستان
واثقة: ومورسى عامل ايه دلوقتى
لارا: زى الفل بس العيال مطلعين عينه  على الاخر
واثقة: داحنا هنسويكوا على نار هادية
لارا: أنتم مين يا ياحجة ربنا ينيحك قصدى يريحك و يرحينا و يشفيك هههههههههههههههههه
لارا: بت بت
لارا: بجد جاتلى فكرة جامدة
واثقة: بت ايه انت نسيت نفسك
واثقة: انت متهم
لارا: معلش اختى وبقولها يابت
لارا: مالك انتى 
واثقة: ولا مفكر نفسك فى المجلس
لارا: والله اجيبلك البطلجى الخصوصى بتاعى حاموئة
واثقة: اه منا عارفه بتاع السيدة زينب
واثقة: اللى كان بيزورلك الانتخابات
واثقة: وتقوللى ااختى
واثقة: ولا اعرفك
لارا: والنعمه ما هزعل اتبرى منى و خلصينى هههههههههههههههههه
لارا: طب الاول اتفضلى كشرى معايا
لارا: وبعدين نشوف المصيبة اللى وقعنا فيها ده
واثقة: ايه العيش والحلاوة خلصت
واثقة: مصيبة ايه تانى
لارا: لالالا ابداااااااا
لارا: ربنا ما يجيب مصايب
لارا: اطلاقاااااااااا
لارا: مصيبة الزهايمر الحاد اللى صابك يا ولدى و انتى فى عمرك لسه بكييير خخخخخخخخخخخ
واثقة: اطلاقا
واثقة: الله
واثقة: لارا لارا
لارا: ايه اتحفينى
واثقة: بتعملى ايه هنا
لارا: يالهوووووووووووووووووووى
لارا: انا فى طرة بزور بابا
لارا: ههههههههههههههههههههههه
واثقة: سورى افتكرتك واحدة فى المنتدى
واثقة: معلش الواحد متلخبط
واثقة: انت مين بقى
لارا: و لقيت الواد حاموكشة بيدب كشرى قولت اشاركة يعنى
لارا: لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  لا كده مش ممكن
واثقة: يادى الكشري
لارا: انا نفرتارى
لارا: :d
واثقة: مرات زاهى حواس
لارا: ايووووون هو ده
لارا: اخيراااااااا
لارا: افتكرت حاجة صح
لارا: هههههههههههههههههه
واثقة: ااااة
واثقة: ثوانى يابنى
لارا: ههههههههههههههههههههه
لارا: ياررررررررررررررب خلصنى
لارا: اتفضلى ياجدتى
لارا: اوعى تكونى تهتى فى الطريق
لارا: يا حجة
واثقة: معاك
لارا: ياريتك ما جيتى
واثقة: عايز ايه
لارا: ممكن اطلب منك طلب يا عمتى
واثقة: ها
لارا: حد يكلم واحد قد جد جد جد جده و يقولة ها
لارا: المهم ما علينا
لارا: ممكن تقوليلى انتى اسمك ايه؟
واثقة: مانت مش عايز تقول انت مين
لارا: اصل انا معنديش بنات و نفسى قبل ما اموت يكون عندى بنت
لارا: وانا حسيت انك بنتى
لارا: فعرفينى بنفسك
لارا: بعد دا كله ومش عارفة انا مين
واثقة: لا
لارا: يا خراااااااااااااااشى
لارا: انا الماااااااااااااضى يا جعفر
واثقة: طب اجري وابعتلى المستقبل يكلمنى
لارا: حاضر
لارا: حالا
لارا: ايون
واثقة: لا مش الحاضر
واثقة: المستقبل
لارا: انا المستقبل حضرتك بتنده؟؟
واثقة: اة تعالى
لارا: ها ارغى
واثقة: احكيلى عنك
واثقة: واديك 10 جنيه
لارا: 10 بس؟
لارا: لو خلتهم 100 هتكلم
واثقة: طيب احكى وبعدين نتفاهم
لارا: وافرضى نصبتى عليا؟
واثقة: ابقى غير اللى انت هاتقوله ومتعملوش
واثقة: مانت مستقبل بقى
لارا: ممم فكرة بردك
واثقة: ههههههههههه
لارا: طب بصى
لارا: المستقبل بتاعك باين جدا فى الفنجال و كمان فى الكوتشينة و فى البانيو كمان
لارا: انتى مستقبللك زى الفل
لارا: اولا هتتجوزى دكتور من ظهر دكتور
لارا: و هتخلفوا صبيان و بنات ورجل و مرأة و ذكر وانثى
لارا: و بعدين هتطلقوا
لارا: و العيال هتتشرد فى الشوار
واثقة: شكرررررررررررررا
لارا: و هيسرقوا و ينشلوا فى االاتوبيسات
واثقة: نكتفى بهذا القدر
لارا: و فى منهم اللى هيشحت
لارا: لالالا لازم اكمل
لارا: انا المستقبل محدش يقدر يوقفنى
واثقة: انا هوقفك
واثقة: وانتحر
لارا: المهم بعد ما عيالك يتشردوا انتى هتفقدى الذاكرة ووابهم هيتجنن
واثقة: بسسسسسسسسسسسس
لارا: و العيلة تضيع فى الشوارع بالليالى
واثقة: بسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس
لارا: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لارا: سيبينى اخلص شوية من اللى عاملة فيها من الصبح ب ام الزهايمر ^_^
واثقة: شوف كدة يمكن غلط فى الاسم وده مستقب واحد تانى
لارا: ممكن برده
لار: ممممم بعد البحث و النقيب و التقليب و التشديد تم التأكيد ان المستقبل المنيل بنيلة سوده ده تبعك انتى
لارا: مش اسمك الكريم بتول برده
واثقة: ياربي
واثقة: لالالالا
واثقة: مش كريم
لارا: امال اسمك ايه انت
واثقة: بتول بس
لارا: بتول هو هو المستقبل تبعك اهو اللى ظاهر عندى فى شاشة الثلاجة
لارا: هههههههههههههههههههه
واثقة: بقولك
لارا: هااااااا اتحفينى
واثقة: غور من وشيى وابعتلى الماضي
لارا: ههههههههههههههههههههه
لارا: حاضر حالا
واثقة: الماضيي مش الحاضر
لارا: ايون انا الماضى نعمين
واثقة: بص يابنى
لارا: ها
واثقة: صحيح انا كنت عايزة اغيرك
واثقة: وبقول عليك ماضى اليم
واثقة: وكنت مفكرك ايام سودة
لارا: ايـــــون
واثقة: بس اكتشفت انك اجمل ايام حياتى
لارا: هههههههههههههههه
لارا: شفتى بقى عشان تبقى تحمدى ربنا على النعمه اللى فى ايدك
واثقة: ههههههههههههههه
واثقة: ياريت
واثقة: معدش ينفع
واثقة: العيال هتتشرد
واثقة: وهنشحت
لارا: و هتتجننوا كلكم فى الاخر
لارا: وده كانت نهاية مسلسل الضياع
لارا: الف مبرووووووك
واثقة: عقبال عندكو يامو فاروق
واثقة: لولولوووووووووووووى
واثقة: شوية وجاية
لارا: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لارا: اووووك




وطبعا  يا اصدقائنا المشاهدين الاحباء بتول بعد ما أخدت جرعة التفائل الجامدة ده  عن مستقبلة ذهبت بلا عودة و مش لاقيينها لحد الان تقريبا راحت تتدور على هنادى  اللى أكلها الوباااا و ادى اخرة اللى ميسمعش كلام ماما بس مش بينى و بينكم تستاهل اللى عملتة فيها؟؟ ههههههههههههههه و توتة توتة فرغت الحدوتة نلقائكم  لاحقأ مع مستقبل مشرف لا يختلف عن مستقبل بتول ابداااااا و ضيف صاحب مرض  جديد فى برنامجكم المحبوب  الممنوع  من العرض ماما سامية و الاقزام العشرة  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه






اجيب الاسعاف؟؟ فى اى اصابات ؟؟؟


----------



## هشام المهندس (13 أغسطس 2013)

خيال واسع وقدره دراميه ممكن استغلالها اكثر 
شكرا للدعوه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 أغسطس 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> خيال واسع وقدره دراميه ممكن استغلالها اكثر
> شكرا للدعوه



شكرا كتير استاذ هشام
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه مين :vava:
​


----------



## kalimooo (13 أغسطس 2013)

الحوار دة جرى فين ؟؟
ثخثي    ولا ايه هههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أغسطس 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> الحوار دة جرى فين ؟؟
> ثخثي    ولا ايه هههههههههههههه


انا عن نفسي مش فاكرة خالص:smile02


----------



## kalimooo (13 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا عن نفسي مش فاكرة خالص:smile02




هي بتقول بتول
انتي بتول؟؟
هههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أغسطس 2013)

انا عن نفسى مقدرتش اكمل قراية 
ابقى احكيلى المجمل بتاعه ههههههههههه​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 أغسطس 2013)

بصراحة فوق الوصف مش عارف اوصف الخيال البعيد بالطريقة دي ازاي    -ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 أغسطس 2013)

الرب يباركك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أغسطس 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> هي بتقول بتول
> انتي بتول؟؟
> هههههههه


بتول مين:smile02


رورو ايهاب قال:


> انا عن نفسى مقدرتش اكمل قراية
> ابقى احكيلى المجمل بتاعه ههههههههههه​


مجمل ايه:smile01


رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> بصراحة فوق الوصف مش عارف اوصف الخيال البعيد بالطريقة دي ازاي    -ههههههههههههههههه


فوق الوصف دي غير فوق الشوك بتاعه حليم:smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مجمل ايه:smile01



مجمل الحوار يابت هيكون مجمل ايه 
معنديش طولة بال اقرا عشرتاشر سطر انا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب;[COLOR=Magenta قال:
			
		

> فوق الوصف دي غير فوق الشوك بتاعه حليم:smile02[/COLOR]



فوق اشوك دي ساهل خالص
امافوق الوصف تتوصف بشوك بنار بحاجات اكتر 
علي فكرة انا لسة بضحك لغاية دلوقت مش متامالك اعصابي من الموقف
متزعليش انا معرفش اجامل 
صعيدي بقي--


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (13 أغسطس 2013)

*لارا !!!!!!!!!!!
بتول !!!!!!!!!!
زهايمر !!!!!!!!!

مين دوووول !!!!!!!؟؟؟*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 أغسطس 2013)

يا خبر -شكل الاعضاء ------------------
ززاهيمررررررررررررررررر
احنا فين؟
انا مين ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> واثقه مين :vava:
> ​



انتى ياروح قلبى :smile02
انتى الزهايمر رجع تانى :smile01
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 أغسطس 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> الحوار دة جرى فين ؟؟
> ثخثي    ولا ايه هههههههههههههه




اها انت مش مصدقنى
يعنى انت مش عارف بتول ولا اية
ضاربة :smile02:smile02:smile02
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا عن نفسي مش فاكرة خالص:smile02



طبعا الزهايمر هيشتغل :smile01
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 أغسطس 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> هي بتقول بتول
> انتي بتول؟؟
> هههههههه



هههههههههههههه هى بعينها بسلطتها بابا غنوجها :smile01:smile01
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> انا عن نفسى مقدرتش اكمل قراية
> ابقى احكيلى المجمل بتاعه ههههههههههه​



لا لازم تكملى عشان تعرفى حكيكة صاحبتك :smile02
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> بصراحة فوق الوصف مش عارف اوصف الخيال البعيد بالطريقة دي ازاي    -ههههههههههههههههه



مش فاهمة يعنى حلوة ولا وحشة :smile01:smile01
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 أغسطس 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الرب يباركك



شكرا ابى الغالى 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بتول مين:smile02
> 
> مجمل ايه:smile01
> 
> فوق الوصف دي غير فوق الشوك بتاعه حليم:smile02




اهو ماجيبتش حاجة من عندى :smile02
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> مجمل الحوار يابت هيكون مجمل ايه
> معنديش طولة بال اقرا عشرتاشر سطر انا




خلاص بلاش وجعة دماغ :smile01
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> فوق اشوك دي ساهل خالص
> امافوق الوصف تتوصف بشوك بنار بحاجات اكتر
> علي فكرة انا لسة بضحك لغاية دلوقت مش متامالك اعصابي من الموقف
> متزعليش انا معرفش اجامل
> صعيدي بقي--



اى خدمة كل يوم من دا :smile01
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 أغسطس 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *لارا !!!!!!!!!!!
> بتول !!!!!!!!!!
> زهايمر !!!!!!!!!
> 
> مين دوووول !!!!!!!؟؟؟*​



لا شكلك كدة هتبقى ضيف الحلقة الجاية :smile02
​


----------



## انت شبعي (13 أغسطس 2013)

ههههههههههه
حوار عسسسسسسسسسل
بس دا بجد و لا انت الي مألفاه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ههههههههههه
> حوار عسسسسسسسسسل
> بس دا بجد و لا انت الي مألفاه



هههه لا اكيد مش بجد :smile01
​


----------



## soso a (13 أغسطس 2013)

انا زى رورو 

اى حد قراه يدينى الملخص 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا قريت حبه بس كانوا حلوين ​


----------



## candy shop (13 أغسطس 2013)

يا دماغك يا لارا 
حوار جميل 
شكلك بيحب الخيال 
اعملى قصص بقى 
شكرااااااااااا يا قمر​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> انا زى رورو
> 
> اى حد قراه يدينى الملخص
> 
> ...




اية الاحباط دا 
انتوا جايين تحبوطونى 
 :act23:
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أغسطس 2013)

candy shop قال:


> يا دماغك يا لارا
> حوار جميل
> شكلك بيحب الخيال
> اعملى قصص بقى
> شكرااااااااااا يا قمر​



انتى جميلة اوى ياماما
نورتنيى حبيبتى :t4:
​


----------



## Alexander.t (14 أغسطس 2013)

هههههههههههههه
حلو جدا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أغسطس 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> حلو جدا



:new8::new8::new8::new8: سكرا سكرا يامينا 
ماهو هرد عليك على قد كلامك اصل الكلام بفلوس :smile01
​


----------



## *koki* (14 أغسطس 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الموضوع كان يجنن وانا اقصد يجنن بمعنى يجنن
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أغسطس 2013)

*koki* قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الموضوع كان يجنن وانا اقصد يجنن بمعنى يجنن
> هههههههههههههههههههه



^_______^ شكرا حبيبتى نورتى التوبك
​


----------



## max mike (15 أغسطس 2013)

*ههههههههههههههه حلو قوى
بس الصراحة اتشليت من كتر القراية
تعيشوا وتشلونا كمان وكمان​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)

هههههههههههههههههه اى خدمة مايكل
دا انا عاملة التوبك دا عشان اشلك ههههههههه
​


----------



## max mike (15 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه اى خدمة مايكل
> دا انا عاملة التوبك دا عشان اشلك ههههههههه
> ​



*ربنا يصبرنى عليكى انتى
ياصبر ايوب​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لا قول صبرنى ياصبر
دا انا هنا عشان اشلك من الاساس ^_^
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

شكرااايا لارا موضوعك قمة في العبقرية
والاسئلة اجامدة 
والحوار المقنع 
والفكاهي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا ربنا يخليك ياباشا
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 أغسطس 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
ياااااااااه ربنا معاكي ياتوته حببتي
وقعتي مع البت اللمضه دي هههههههههه
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 أغسطس 2013)

*انا لمضة يابت يامريم
انا لمضة ؟
لية كدة بس ؟
دول حتى بيقولوا عليا فى الكلية انى ملكة الحسن والهدوء ^_^
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 أغسطس 2013)

انت الهدوء نفسة
اللهم لا اسالك رد القضاء بل اللطف فية 
واصحابك صح اللي قالوة 
مابنسمعشى صوتك خالص بس معجبين بكتاباتك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 أغسطس 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> *انا لمضة يابت يامريم
> انا لمضة ؟
> لية كدة بس ؟
> دول حتى بيقولوا عليا فى الكلية انى ملكة الحسن والهدوء ^_^
> *​



هههههههههههههه
صاااادقة صاااادقة ههههههه

​ 


رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> انت الهدوء نفسة
> اللهم لا اسالك رد القضاء بل اللطف فية
> واصحابك صح اللي قالوة
> مابنسمعشى صوتك خالص بس معجبين بكتاباتك



ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------

